# Anyone succesfully update their Elite 5 hdi



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Tried 4 times to download to card and upload to unit with no success.


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2013)

I did it last week without a problem.
Downloaded to PC, it creates a folder of it's own because it's a zip file. Open folder and the file should read

Elite5-4.0-5.0.14-28513-r1-Standard-1.upd

if it's still in .zip other than .upd you'll have to extract it. Copy that .upd file to the root directory of your MicroSD card. With the unit power off, insert card then power up. It should update itself then prompt you to remove card.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, that's exactly how I did it. When I inserted SD card and turn unit on it just booted up as it normally does there was no indication that it updated, I looked at the about system file and it's still at 2.0 4.0 .7
I tried it 4 times and nothing. I can browse files on card and it's there, I can see the new file. I've formatted the card completely so it is the only file there.
I guess i'll re-format and try to copy the extracted file once aging to the card.


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't tell you what mine reads now but it was Version: 1.0.2.0.14 before I updated.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Finally got it updated to the Aug.1 2114 latest update, my problem being the sd card loaded via android on my phone leaves the file corrupted, had to load card directly from pc, all went well after that.


----------

